
Pete Davies: The ‘Invadar’ Arcade Collection - GuiA
https://arcadeblogger.com/2016/08/06/pete-davies-the-invadar-arcade-collection/
======
Animats
It's hard to keep collections of large objects going. I have too many Teletype
machines. An entire telephone museum was auctioned off lately. The Museum of
Communications in Seattle is only open Sunday from 10 am to 3:00 pm. And just
try to find a home for a Linotype.

~~~
godzillabrennus
There just isn't enough demand from the public to require monuments be built
to house this stuff. Sad as that may seem I'm hoping virtual reality helps
future generations appreciate the stuff of bygone eras.

~~~
otoburb
It will be difficult to appreciate the full sensory range of stuff from bygone
eras without touch/pressure and smell to accompany the VR reconstructions. I
hope researchers and VR companies can perfect these as fast follow-on feature
enhancements to VR environments.

~~~
derefr
Mind you, you don't usually get to touch or smell museum pieces, either. Glass
cases and all.

------
eddie_catflap
Enjoyed the post and nice to see the guys collection being preserved and
honoured in that way.

Personally though, the best bit was the picture of the "No Man's Land"
cabinet, which is a game I've been struggling to find since playing it on
holiday back in the early eighties. Never saw it again and couldn't recall the
name of it to look it up on MAME.

------
endgame
The plaques are a really nice touch. Very respectful.

~~~
sdrothrock
I agree. I sort of wished that the plaques had had a QR code or a link to the
write-up too; it made me think that it would be cool to have a service for
that kind of thing, where an object passed through several owners could be
traced back to each (willing participant) owner, who would have a little
write-up of their history and the object.

"If XXXX could speak."

------
pcunite
When you die, other people get your stuff. So, I think you should use that
stuff ... now.

:-)

~~~
jay-anderson
Very good point. I think my grandma did a good job of giving things away
before she died. I showed interest in some music books I found on her shelves
and she gave them to me right away (I wasn't asking for them). At least giving
things away before you die you can see others use and enjoy them. Especially
when you think you're not going to get the chance to use it again.

------
Karuma
This is a good website to try the "Reader View" button in Firefox.

~~~
Washuu
Here is stylesheet that can be tossed into Stylish to fix that terrible
layout.

@namespace
url([http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);](http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml\);)

@-moz-document domain("arcadeblogger.com") { .has-post-thumbnail.is-
singular:not(.home):not(.single-format-image):not(.page-template-eventbrite-
index) .entry-header, .is-singular .entry-media { border: unset; left: unset;
position: relative; width: 100%; } .is-singular:not(.home) .site-inner {
width: 100%; } #bit.loggedout-follow-normal { display: none; } }

------
lips
This is the first time a HN link made me cry. In the bittersweet way.

